# Some Of My Recent Sigs



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Most are for friends on a UFC Undisputed Website...


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Overall, the sigs are good.

My only problems with it are that the C4Ds don't seem to flow that well, and tthe plain black background is pretty dull.

Also, the text just doesn't go with the C4Ds for me.

But overall, pretty nice work.


----------

